# Adobe india CEO gets a personal shock



## iMav (Nov 13, 2006)

son of CEO of Adobe India was kidnapped by un-indetified men on motorcycle (pulsor) today morning when he was waiting for his school bus ..... 

source: CNN IBN


----------



## Kiran.dks (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Adobe india gets a shock*

Oops! What'z this now? Targetting Adobe? Who could it be? TOTAL BARBARIC BEHAVIOUR.


----------



## AshishSharma (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Adobe india gets a shock*

Is that the incident that occurred in Sector 15 Noida ? I heard something similar in Morning News ?


----------



## iMav (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Adobe india gets a shock*

^^ yup


----------



## gauravakaasid (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: Adobe india gets a shock*

"waiting for his school bus ..... " he still goes to skool?


----------



## Stick (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: Adobe india gets a shock*



			
				kiran.rkk said:
			
		

> Oops! What'z this now? Targetting Adobe? Who could it be? TOTAL BARBARIC BEHAVIOUR.



Hope it's not Anti IT SECTOR  terrorism, new way to CURB indias progress in IT sector


----------



## iMav (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: Adobe india gets a shock*



			
				gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> "waiting for his school bus ..... " he still goes to skool?


 read it again it starts with 'son of'


----------



## vasulic (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: Adobe india gets a shock*

the inci took place around 8.30am


----------



## jack// ani (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: Adobe india gets a shock*

it has nothing to do with adobe....as you posted in the subject line. it appears much more a personal issue.....maybe vengeance!!


----------



## gauravakaasid (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: Adobe india gets a shock*

@mAV3....sorry dude, my mistake!


----------



## Stick (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: Adobe india gets a shock*

Mods Please *Change The TITLE* of this thread, as it degrade India and all Indians, it may represent bad reputation in future when some one search for Adobe with any Search Engine.

Pleae do at your ealiest.

Thanks


----------



## Stick (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: Adobe india gets a shock*



			
				ms123 said:
			
		

> New way to celebrate children's day



Enjoy yourself!


----------



## sarandigit (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: Adobe india gets a shock*

Adobe CEO had made a statement that as of now no one had contacted him and demanded him any amount. So, we can't say that it was jus 4 money. May be vengeance?


----------



## Apollo (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: Adobe india gets a shock*



> *Adobe india gets a shock*


Inappropriate and a somewhat speculative title which needs to be remedied. 

Other than that, I just hope that the kid is found safe and sound.


----------



## Stick (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: Adobe india gets a shock*

Where is MOD?


----------



## iMav (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: Adobe india gets a shock*

suggest a topic as i cudnt find a more suited heading and ceo of adobe india's son kidnapped was too long besides if the ceo's son is kidnapped the company does get a shock

india's name is spoilt ..... bro i agree it is not an apt heading but ur justification is as intellegent as the heading


----------



## outlaw (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: Adobe india gets a shock*

i hope the kid's okay


----------



## iMav (Nov 15, 2006)

who ever changed the topic .... thank u


----------



## Stick (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: Adobe india gets a shock*



			
				Stick said:
			
		

> Where is MOD?



Thank you mode, but I still not agree with Title.

AS per me it reveals that any Multinational Companies childrens are not safe in India


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Nov 15, 2006)

Duh .. I dont understand how "Adobe India CEO gets a personal shock" mean whatever you are suggesting ..


----------



## iMav (Nov 15, 2006)

damn forget the title ... wats the content is wat matters ....


----------



## jack// ani (Nov 16, 2006)

so....kidnappers finally demanded 1 crore ransom. so sad..


----------



## JGuru (Nov 16, 2006)

Anyway the kidnappers kidnapped the child for ransom only!! Hope the police are able
 to arrest the culprits & get the child back to the parents.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Nov 16, 2006)

I think they should not agree paying such a ransom amount. Doing so will motivate others to do such nasty things. But, being a parent, it's always tough to make that kind of decision which may involve the child being tortured. Complete dilemma situation. Idiot culprits, they need to be taught a lesson.


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 17, 2006)

the boy is back safe.


----------



## iMav (Nov 17, 2006)

fukat photoshop for noida police


----------



## SE><IE (Nov 17, 2006)

Yep! the kid is back. Found in  bulanshahar


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 17, 2006)

Most probably they paid the ransom


----------



## jack// ani (Nov 17, 2006)

^^ yes....i do so think so. but not yet disclosed!!


----------



## Stick (Nov 17, 2006)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> Most probably they paid the ransom



Indian Police is yet not Capabel to find out any Kidnapped victim alive and thats why people prefer to pay Ransom if afford (some time not afford still pay) and Hafta goest to Poli..


----------



## iMav (Nov 17, 2006)

no ransom was paid according to naresh gupta - ceo of adobe india and father of anant gupta the ransom demanded was 60lac


----------



## jack// ani (Nov 17, 2006)

they will never reveal this fact even if they paid the ransom!! it will send bad message to other.....so it is always better to say no, thats what they did!! 

child is safe thats what all needed.....money is secondary issue!!


----------



## praka123 (Nov 17, 2006)

yeah.they will say no ransom paid.but like the old Kandahar pLANe Hijack issue(remember?) someone come lately to disclose the reality facts..


----------



## JGuru (Nov 17, 2006)

According to some press reporters, Police say 3 versions of what happened & how
 they were able to rescue the boy!!! Something very fishy there!!! You can't trust 
Indian police for sure!!


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Nov 19, 2006)

India is a unsafe country for children. Children getting kidnapped, Murdered, Raped and tortured by parents, teachers, principal and bullies. 

While indian government and political sit back and enjoy their lives. They are corrupted and always be corrupted.

India is a sad country


----------



## iMav (Nov 19, 2006)

we are all feeling sad abt the kidnapings and rapes but wat abt the torture bestowed upon us by the universities of education making us study entire crap india is very bad to children


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 19, 2006)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> India is a unsafe country for children. Children getting kidnapped, Murdered, Raped and tortured by parents, teachers, principal and bullies.
> 
> While indian government and political sit back and enjoy their lives. They are corrupted and always be corrupted.
> 
> India is a sad country


What if when you were young I explained sad the other way around? Then what would you consider 'Sad' ?

All countries have thier issues, smile through them, dont care, dont know and dont let it change you, if this happens with all, its gonna be nice.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Nov 19, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> What if when you were young I explained sad the other way around? Then what would you consider 'Sad' ?
> 
> All countries have thier issues, smile through them, dont care, dont know and dont let it change you, if this happens with all, its gonna be nice.



If you read in newspaper. Well iam from Bangalore. Many things are happening here. It is just sad to hear and see their suffering. Few days back i read on newspaper that a child was hit by a principal and he died and other incident a teacher hit him so hard he in coma stage in hospital. Like this case. It is increasing so much. This got to stop.


----------



## sabret00the (Nov 20, 2006)

i cudnt understand why was Adobe CEO's son trying to go to skool in a BUS.Wasnt he supposed to go in a CAR?


----------

